# Logan 12" expert?   Need help replacing cross slide



## Investigator (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a 2557 turret lathe.  It has the dual tool post cross slide.  I would like to have a standard cross slide and compound.  I have found what is marked as a taper cross slide for a 12" logan, and would like someone who knows to tell me if this will replace what I have to turn it into a standard cross slide and compound.

It's on an Ebay auction and I have already contacted the seller asking for more info.  Hope I'm not breaking any rules posting a link to the auction asking about it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOGAN-12-03...mp-GIB-PLATE-/162592508425?fromMakeTrack=true

Will that, replace what I have here:













20170922_142554[1]



__ Investigator
__ Sep 22, 2017






and turn this into a 'standard' cross slide with compound?

Scott


----------



## dlane (Sep 23, 2017)

The ebay cross slide listing is for a taper  attachment , I think you'll need other parts to make it work. 
What dose the turret x slide not do ,


----------



## ezduzit (Sep 23, 2017)

dlane said:


> The ebay cross slide listing is for a taper  attachment , I think you'll need other parts to make it work...



This. It is only a small part of the taper attachment.


----------



## Investigator (Sep 23, 2017)

ezduzit said:


> This. It is only a small part of the taper attachment.


I don't need the entire taper attachment I only need a cross slide. Will that piece not replace the Dual tool post cross slide so that I can put a standard Compound on it?


----------



## dlane (Sep 23, 2017)

It appears you have a compound on the cross slide, what dose it not do? Might get a QCTP for it
 Do you have a tail stock . I'm not a Logan expert "or any expert for that matter" 
But I wish I had a dual  post x slide on my SB10 L and not the taper attachment


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 23, 2017)

I to don't understand why you want to change it out. That cross slide I'd love to have on my logan. What do you think your missing? It's a wanted add on by most machinist. So much so newer lathes have the slots to mount rear cutting tool post.


----------



## Investigator (Sep 23, 2017)

Two big problems with the current setup are number one the top of the compound before you ever add a quick change tool post is about 1 inch below the center line of the lathe. The second problem is there is a compound on it but there are no degree marks to choose an angle for the compound.


----------



## ezduzit (Sep 23, 2017)

The eBay part won't help that.

Here's what mine looks like with an AXA toolpost.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 23, 2017)

Do you have two cross slides on your lathe? One fixed, and one movable?


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 23, 2017)

It's your lathe but most compounds that are on lathes can't be trusted . As far as the one inch clearance how much do you want , with a qctp there are two models for the 12" Logan , a and b either one will fit the one you have. If you find one let me know how much you want for the cross slide you have.  Or trade. Up to you logan may have one in stock but it'll cost from them.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 23, 2017)

Scott,

According to the 1963 Logan catalog that we have, the 2557 as shipped was a 12x35 engine lathe (they called it a screw cutting lathe).  The models that Logan called turret lathes are the same except that they have the double-tool cross slide fitted in place of the standard cross slide.  Which has been done to yours.  But they also have a bed type hexagon turret fitted in place of the tailstock.  Unfortunately, your photo doesn't show enough of the right half of the lathe to see what else is on the bed. Looking at the ebay photos you can see where the compound attaches, with the engraved degree markings (missing the black paint fill).  The very poor catalog photo of the taper attachment for 12" shows the standard compound fitted.  The text says that if you install the taper attachment cross slide, it becomes a permanent part of the lathe.  But before you mount the rest of the taper attachment to the back of the lathe, you crank the cross slide nut off of the cross feed screw and remove the nut.  So from all of that, I conclude that the eBay cross slide will replace the double tool cross slide and do what you want.  You will just have to have the lathe far enough away from whatever is behind it to be able to to get the longer cross slide off the back end of the carriage dove tail.  Or of course, you could cut the tapered "T" cross section part off of the back which would turn it into a standard cross slide. I can't tell from the listing how much time is left on the listing, but there are 6 watchers.  So I wouldn't dilly-dally around if you want it.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 23, 2017)

I forgot to add that you can download the 1963 Logan catalog from our DOWNLOADS and read the same things that I read.  Just be sure to navigate all of the way down to the Logan & Wards Catalogs Category before you start scanning the page for it.  Unfortunately, the Xenforo Resources module that we adapted to DOWNLOADS is totally lacking in all sort capability.  Everything shows up latest upload first.  And there are nearly 2000 files that you'll have to scan through one at a time if you try to find it that way.


----------



## Investigator (Sep 23, 2017)

I made a mistake from memory, it is actually a 2537vh lathe, it does have the turret as a tailstock.

How much room do I  need for qctp? Will my 1" limit me on the size cutting tools I can use?


----------



## Investigator (Sep 23, 2017)

Can someone tell me on a standard cross Slide the distance between the center of the spindle to the top of the compound?


----------



## ezduzit (Sep 23, 2017)

On my 2557V, bout 3-11/16" down the the top of the cross slide and about an inch down to the top of the compound where the QCTP mounts.


----------



## Asm109 (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a South Bend heavy 10.  It has just over 1 inch from the top of the compound to center.
I use a KDK size 0 toolpost.  Most of my holders fit 3/8 HSS bits. Also a 3/4 diameter boring bar.
This toolpost can use size 1 tool holders that use 1/2 inch bits.
I machined my own block to hold 1/2 inch bits.
An Aloris AXA setup should work similarly.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 24, 2017)

Scott,

OK on the 2537.  It came with the double-tool cross slide, then.  In any case, the taper cross slide will fit it.

I don't have a Logan, but an Atlas 3996 12x36,  The top of my cross slide is 1-3/32" below the spindle center-line.  Most of my tooling is either 3.8" squire or 1/2" diameter.  I use a Yuasa AXA or 100 Series QCTP and with 3/8" cutter shanks the holder is about mid way between bottoming on the top of the compound and being flush with the top of the TP.  I can also run 1/2" tooling but don't usually because it doesn't work any better and costs more.  I have a couple of oversize holders that will take 5/8" tooling that also fit OK.  I doubt that I could run a BXA and 1/2" tooling but as I don't have any BXA components, can't say for sure.


----------



## Investigator (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks gentlemen for the replies and help.  I was under the impression that I needed more clearance than what I had.  I have the original tool post for the dual cross slide, and what appears to be a "non Logan" compound.  From what everyone says, it looks like this should work ok with an ACA tool post.   I think I can use the turret in place of a standard tailstock for the things I want to do.  

I'm going to pass on the Ebay item I referenced, in case anyone else is interested.  

This turret lathe is not exactly what I wanted.  What I wanted was a standard screw cutting version.   I guess that rather than change the cross slide, my best bet would be to find a tailstock and standard cross slide/saddle and swap everything out at once.  

In the mean time, I'll do my best with what I have.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 25, 2017)

What is an "ACA" tool post?


----------



## Investigator (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry, should say "AXA"


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 25, 2017)

I think aside from the missing degree markings you have a pretty nice machine there (I sure wouldn't mind one) 
There may be another style of compound that has markings or you might could put 'em on yourself- but I would just use it as is and 
save money for other tooling, personally.
Mark S.


----------



## Investigator (Sep 25, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> I think aside from the missing degree markings you have a pretty nice machine there (I sure wouldn't mind one)
> There may be another style of compound that has markings or you might could put 'em on yourself- but I would just use it as is and
> save money for other tooling, personally.
> Mark S.



I think so too.  I think if I had the parts sitting here that I could swap it out to a standard (non-turret) screw cutting lathe, I would do it.  But since I don't.........

I thought that the set up I have was wrong in that there wasn't enough clearance for the tool post and cutters.  I had nothing to compare too.  Since others here have pointed out that they have basically the same clearance on their 'standard' lathes, I don't feel like it is an issue.

After getting this home and in place, I found that all the moving parts were very tight and slow to move, hard to get full travel.  I filled the oil cups with oil, hit all the ball oilers with several squirts and let her sit overnight.  Next day with some mineral spirits to clean the ways and everything moves pretty well. The ways cleaned up with just a rag and mineral spirits and a little application of a nylon brush, and are now bright and shiny and look great.


----------



## Investigator (Sep 25, 2017)

I'll post complete pics soon.  This is part of what will be a pretty awesome tool gloat post in the near future.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 25, 2017)

I go in stages; first you gloat over the machine, then you gloat over the parts you make LOL
Mark
ps then comes the tool envy, then you're really a goner


----------



## Jimsehr (Sep 26, 2017)

I think you may be very happy with the set up you have when you find how well the production crosslide works with a cutoff tool on the backside of a lathe. Many lathe owners would love what you have. You might look at YouTube videos showing what
The back tool post does on turret lathes for some good ideas of how to use the back post. It also works great to time two tools to hold close lengths.
If you run across a complete standard crosslide they are very easy to change over but I would keep the one you have anyway. Same with a Logan turret if you have one I would keep it. Along with the standard tailstock. It's easy with a turret to center then drill and then tap parts.
Jimsehr


----------

